# Arkham Asylum Theme



## jennyvier (Sep 15, 2008)

Forgot one thing - I have a straight jacket from my zombie walk costume last year so I'll be stringing that up on a wall probably.

Anyone have any idea how to cheaply give the illusion of padded walls?


----------



## goombah (Sep 2, 2010)

LOVE this theme.

Have you played through the video game for ideas and taken notes or screen shots? That is always a great source.

Also, do a google search for "arkham asylum release party." The decor at these parties is something I am drawing from for my Bioshock theme. I've got some pretty good visuals just by doing that. Don't know if they did one or not.

Padded walls should be easily drawn on paper and tacked to the walls if you don't want to go all out with stuffing between fabric sheets. Of course the latter would rock, and you could just make it in one room of the dwelling. The rest could be other parts of the asylum.

Good luck!


----------



## jennyvier (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks for the tips goombah! I did a search, which lead me to the idea to make "vote Harvey Dent" buttons. (I have a button-maker.) Which is just too prefect as my husband is going as two-face!

Also I'm forgetting that I could just sew quilting material between two sheets... That would be pretty cheap and simple I think. Moreso than the stuffing each square idea I was envisioning.


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

jennyvier I love your idea!!!! May have to steal the toilet trick that is a great idea! I am sure you could find some candy that looks like pills. Maybe you could use tic tacs that are white, and some smarties that come in a box. Great idea!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Jul 7, 2008)

Very cool idea.
As far as fake pills, I've noticed them at Spencer's gifts for people's birthdays and stuff like that.
Definitely take lots of pics!
.


----------



## llondra (Sep 29, 2004)

I stumbled on these looking for food ideas for my zombie themed party - Blood Slide Suckers. Ewww! 

http://forkableblog.com/?p=908


----------



## Super_Freak (Sep 6, 2009)

Your party plans sound great so far! I thought about doing this on a smaller scale for a powder room last year. Here is what I posted. Maybe there is something you can use...

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/80441-small-bathroom-needs-big-impact-5.html#post732051


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

llondra said:


> I stumbled on these looking for food ideas for my zombie themed party - Blood Slide Suckers. Ewww!
> 
> http://forkableblog.com/?p=908


These are great! I must make them when I have people over for the season premier of Dexter in a couple weeks.


----------

